# Winspit House, nr Worth Matravers



## jodieboulger (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello! I discovered this website about a year ago and became fascinated with it, but this will actually be my first post  I went for a walk this week in the Purbecks in a place called Winspit near Worth Matravers. As I was walking back from the cliffs (where, by the way, are some amazing caves) I found this derelict house. Not really sure how long it would have been empty for but as you'll see from the pictures, there's an original AGA, which I thought was pretty cool. Part of the house, possibly the bedroom, had actually been built into the rock from the landscape too. Anyway, a pretty nice find in my opinion! I hope you all enjoy. 



IMG_0317 by Jodie Boulger, on Flickr



IMG_0314 by Jodie Boulger, on Flickr



IMG_0310 by Jodie Boulger, on Flickr



IMG_0309 by Jodie Boulger, on Flickr



IMG_0308 by Jodie Boulger, on Flickr



IMG_0307 by Jodie Boulger, on Flickr



IMG_0306 by Jodie Boulger, on Flickr



IMG_0305 by Jodie Boulger, on Flickr



IMG_0304 by Jodie Boulger, on Flickr



IMG_0303 by Jodie Boulger, on Flickr



IMG_0302 by Jodie Boulger, on Flickr



IMG_0300 by Jodie Boulger, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Mar 14, 2017)

Great little find and good first post!


----------



## krela (Mar 14, 2017)

Welcome and thanks for contributing.


----------



## smiler (Mar 14, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Jodie, I enjoyed your report and pics, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 14, 2017)

Nicely done, interesting place & always good to find something new. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice pictures and not bad for your first post. What do you do with a Butt Chappie?. The house looks like a cosy one at one time. It looks like its been built into the hillside.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 15, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> What do you do with a Butt Chappie?



One of a series of vulgar mock ads that appeared online at the time, based around actual TV ads / products and all containing references to human bodily waste. Probably the work of some gifted teenager who is now a senior advertising exec!

Jodie; very good, informative photographs - nice to see the remains of the gas lighting and that all important exterior shot!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 15, 2017)

I rather love this place!  despite the minor graffiti it has a charm to it, nice job


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 16, 2017)

What a strange little house, I wonder what its history is?

Great find there and lovely first report, thanks!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 17, 2017)

Great find and first report.


----------



## janette l'oiseau (May 12, 2021)

Hi Jodie, I found the cottage last year and took photos of the Aga etc. I have been trying to find it on Google maps and google earth but all I can see is a bit of white above the cottage on the rough road below it. It is off an animal track. Think there were two cottages once as what shows up on ordnance survey is two cottages North of the lived in cottage. The ruins are hidden by ivy and trees so not visible from above. I took lots of pictures. I was trying to describe how to find it to a Duo "Ninebarrow" who write walking books and sing about Dorset. They have tried to find it but failed.Could not see your pictures. I would like to share mine but they are on my phone and I am on my PC...


----------



## Wrench (May 12, 2021)

janette l'oiseau said:


> Hi Jodie, I found the cottage last year and took photos of the Aga etc. I have been trying to find it on Google maps and google earth but all I can see is a bit of white above the cottage on the rough road below it. It is off an animal track. Think there were two cottages once as what shows up on ordnance survey is two cottages North of the lived in cottage. The ruins are hidden by ivy and trees so not visible from above. I took lots of pictures. I was trying to describe how to find it to a Duo "Ninebarrow" who write walking books and sing about Dorset. They have tried to find it but failed.Could not see your pictures. I would like to share mine but they are on my phone and I am on my PC...


Ayup, first off, my apologies for editing your post but I don't think putting your real name is wise. 

RE the pics on Your phone, you can just Bluetooth them to your pc probably if you can't post from your portable electronic telecommunications device


----------



## janette l'oiseau (May 13, 2021)

Thanks...here are my pictures


----------



## janette l'oiseau (May 13, 2021)

There are about twenty altogether also a video. Winspit hidden cottage.


----------



## janette l'oiseau (May 13, 2021)

This is a movie I made of the hidden ruins of the cottage at Winspit near Worth Matravers near Swanage. It starts with graffiti inside.


----------



## urban-dorset (May 13, 2021)

They are currently filming Star Wars nearby and the footpath is closed.









Star Wars Andor filming takes place in Dorset quarry


A galaxy far, far away is recreated at a disused quarry on the Jurassic Coast.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## janette l'oiseau (May 13, 2021)

Thanks interesting. Will let my friend know.


----------

